
Wanted: Seasoned executive, preferably female, to steer Uber out of a major rut - rock57
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/03/07/uber-crisis-searches-no-2-exec-assist-ceo-travis-kalanick/98857012/
======
rock57
"This morning I told the Uber team that we're actively looking for a chief
operating officer: a peer who can partner with me to write the next chapter in
our journey," Kalanick said in a statement. As far as I recall the "taxi tape"
[1] Travis might rather prefer TWO female COOs who could partner with him :)
right at the back seat of Uber Black limo :) [1] Quoting
[https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2981388/uber-travis-
kalanick-b...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2981388/uber-travis-kalanick-
berating-driver) "Kalanick had been filmed boasting of his work ethic with two
women on the backseat of the car before rowing with the driver"

